
Crystal-lang v0.21 released - galfarragem
https://crystal-lang.org/2017/02/24/state-of-crystal-at-0.21.html
======
bardlo
I love Crystal language and am seriously looking forward to the 1.0 release
later this year. I think adding Windows support will vastly increase the user
base and interest in the language.

